#ubuntu-design 2012-07-05
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> I want to crontribute
<cfoch> how can I start?
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-01
 * snwh is back (gone 00:22:35)
#ubuntu-design 2013-07-04
<snwh> did mpt solve the sound menu?
<mpt> snwh, as it transpired, the answer was not 42. It was 42.3.
<xnox> mpt: they only had time to run an integer precision simulation..... the floating point version was too expensive to construct at the time.
<xnox> anyway.... =)
#ubuntu-design 2016-07-06
<sladen> jamiey: mpt: is Marcus in today?  If so could you give a gentle T-5 hour poke
<mpt> sladen, done
<jamiey> sladen done :-)
<sladen> JMulholland: davidcalle: is Marcus in today?  If so could you give a gentle T-4 hour poke
<sladen> snap
<sladen> (delay from tunnel)
<JMulholland> hi sladen, yes marcush is in today
<JMulholland> just spoke to him for you, he’ll be ready and waiting :-)
<sladen> wunderbar, Danke fuer alles
<JMulholland> Sie sind willkommen , mein Vergnügen
<JMulholland> (If that’s incorrect, blame google translate ;-) )
<sladen> davidcalle: call time!
<sladen> mpt: JMulholland: jamiey: are you able to see from where you are if Marcus/ davidcalle are around?
<davidcalle> sladen: fwiw, I'm not sure I'm the david you are looking for :)
<jamiey> sladen I can see Marcus in a meeting room… 
<jamiey> sladen he might be calling you? :)
<sladen> jamiey: ta.  I'm just getting "Waiting to join the video call"
<sladen> davidcalle: ah, yes, my overly hopefully tab completion
<jamiey> sladen he's trying to call you
<sladen> JohnLea____: is there a chance that you're still the admin(?) of this call?
